# Attention Firearms Instructors



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Attention Training Officers and Firearms Instructors​​The Harwich, Massachusetts Police Department in cooperation with Rayburn Law Enforcement Training is sponsoring the following training:

Instinctive Point Shooting Instructor Certification ​July 26th - 27th 2007 ​8:30am - 5:30pm​​ This two-day lecture and hands-on live fire training course is designed to give the Firearms Instructor the working knowledge needed to instruct others in the technique of point shooting. Instructors will learn the benefits of point shooting and how to develop a point shooting program in their own agency. Some of the topics covered will be: 

*Anatomy of an Armed Encounter* Theory vs. Reality* 
*Point Shooting vs. Aimed Shooting* Shooting on the Move* 
*One-handed Shooting Skills* Realistic Courses of Fire* Muscle Memory* 
*Analyzing the Point Shooting Target* Point Shooting Skills Development* 
*Multiple Assailants* Low Light Techniques* K-9 Assaults* 

 The instructor for the class will be Mike Rayburn. Mike has written numerous articles for various Law Enforcement magazines and is the author of three books, "Advanced Vehicle Stop Tactics, Advanced Patrol Tactics & Basic Gunfighting 101"; his video "Instinctive Point Shooting with Mike Rayburn" is a top seller in the law enforcement and combat shooting communities. Mike is a 27-year veteran of law enforcement and is currently an Adjunct Instructor at the Smith & Wesson Academy. 

The course fee is: $350 

To register for the course contact Mike Rayburn at: 518-879-9544 or at www.pointshooting.org Registration is limited to ten students. 

For travel and lodging information contact Richard Buttrick at the Harwich Police Department, 508-430-7541. 

This course is only open to certified firearms instructors. Each student will receive a copy of Mike Rayburn's book titled: "Basic Gunfighting 101".


----------

